# 1991 240sx se for sale



## blaukafer (Jan 8, 2009)

1991 240sx se for sale auto. tranny shot. 80000 miles. engine runs great. body is in excellent condition. it was garage kept. Make offer.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

where are you located


----------



## blaukafer (Jan 8, 2009)

I am in Spring City PA.


----------



## blaukafer (Jan 8, 2009)

i will let it go dirt cheap.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i would but im in los angeles, ca a little more than 2000mi away


----------



## driven1 (Jan 30, 2009)

hey blaukafer, how cheap are you willing to come off for? 400 or 500 bucks? just thinking i got 91 and i need some body parts, but if the frame is good i just swap trannys... you know what im saying


----------



## blaukafer (Jan 8, 2009)

the car is in near mint shape. No dents or rust any where. I was hoping to get 1000 for it will take 800.


----------



## jax200 (Jan 15, 2007)

email me if it still exists VERY INTERESTED!!! ESPECIALLY A COUPE! 


EMAIL ME!
[email protected]


----------

